# more no3



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Again I need to come to the experts for answers.... 

Will using ferts help my no3 go up ? and any recommendations as to what type of ferts ? I am still waiting on my kh and po4 test kits so I don't know what they are at.. 
thanks in advance

R


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I have to ask, why do u want ur No3 to go up? No3 is the acronymn for Nitrate. In order to get more nitrate u can do that in a number of ways. Excessive bioload(more fish poop) will increase No3, some fish foods will add No3 or using a nitrogen fertilizer(KNo3 is one). All will raise it to some degree. Is there a reason why you want to raise your No3, perhaps to balance the tank out to prevent algae? I would recomend getting your dry ferts at www.gregwatson.com. Or you can buy the name brand ferts like SeaChem.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Most people use potassium nitrate to raise their N03. I use _Green Light Stump Remover _found at Lowe's stores or you can use _Seachem nitrogen._


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

With dry ferts, you get a lot more bang for your buck. A one pound bag will last you a very long time.

Lissette


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

robanderin1 said:


> Again I need to come to the experts for answers....
> 
> Will using ferts help my no3 go up ? and any recommendations as to what type of ferts ? I am still waiting on my kh and po4 test kits so I don't know what they are at..
> thanks in advance
> ...


If you use a fertilizer containing nitrogen yes, your nitrates will go up. How big is your tank and what kind of light and other supplimentation do you have? Dry KNO3 is really nice, but for small tanks or those with low growing plants Seachem Nitrogen is useful as well.

Best,
Phil


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Its a 55 gl. The lighting is made by current , its a sattalite 24 hour system ( I belive she puts out 130 watts) and have 1 Non pressurized co2 system with inert gravle and sand. Only been up a week (first timer here) but actually every thing looks really well.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks, that helps. You're going to want either additional CO2 gas or to start supplimenting with Excel in addition to the CO2 generator you've got now. 130w over a 55 with inert gravel is going to cause all sorts of nastiness in the near future as the plants use up their stored nutrients. I would also recommend starting some sort of fertilization regimen. Greg Watson has information on his site about purchasing and using fertilizers.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Phil,
Is that to much light? I have it on fot 11 hours a day should I cut it back? (I don't nastiness )I am using tabs ( 11-15-20) and some Iorn suppliment, what is Exel in all the research I have been doing I have not heard of it. I am on my way to get another c02 generator right now after I go to Greg Watson again thanks for your time, this sight is so helpful.

Rob


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Rob,

If you're using fertilizer tabs then you're taking care of that need. 11-15-20 doesn't sound too bad, just watch out for the root systems of the plants. If you put the tabs too close to the roots they'll get a chemical burn. 

Excel is an organic carbon source in liquid form made by our sponsor Seachem. I've used it for a long time in high light tanks and it's worked well. If you're getting another CO2 generator though you'll probably not need Excel. Hurry up and get that extra generator, you're running a lot of light and that is pushing the plants pretty hard. If they start getting weak and dying you'll have an algae issue in no time.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Phil,
your help is greatly appreciated

Rob


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's my pleasure. A second, third, and fourth opinion wouldn't hurt to get though.


----------

